# God is living in Japan



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *sinobu@email.tcmnet.com sinobu* on *Sat, 5 Feb 2000 22:03:49 -0500*
The following comments were submitted by
sinobu sinobu@email.tcmnet.com on
Saturday, February 5, 2000 at 22:03:49
to the Canadian Army Mailing List.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
My name is sinobu.I am a Japanese.Japan is a Far East Country.It is made 
by God.Japan is "nihon" or "yamato" in Japanese."Yamato" is "nation of 
God" in Hebrew.Japanese is made by God. Japan race is made by God. 
There is The Ark on The Mt.Kenzan at Tokushima. God is living in Japan 
now. Do you want God‘s message? Because God‘s message is Japanese 
only, you will stady Japanese. In the "JI", there is God‘s message. And 
Israel is not a orthodox country. Japan is a orthodox Jewish country. 
Japan is the root of All religion. Japan is a homeground of God. Japan is
the survival of The Mu Kingdom. "Adam and Eve" is born at The hiroshima 
of Japan.
At present, Children is bred in devil environment. A made-up good that 
made by devil soul prevalent. In the representation, there is the U.N. The 
U.N. at N.Y. City is made by communistes who killed 2 hundred millions 
people. And under the U.N. there are ATOMIC BOMBes. I hear this from a 
Catholic soul. He is said a trumpet. Messiah is attaked by communistes 
with Scalar Weapons. Therefore, harry up studing Japanese. And please 
recept God‘s messeage. And please participate a holy war against 
communistes. 
Please next writing. 
ISAIAH24-14 
They lift up their voices, singing for joy 
they acclaim the majesty of Yahweh from the sea. 
Therefore in the islands they give glory to Yahweh, 
in the islands of the sea, to the name of Yahweh, the God of Israel. 
>From remotest earth we hear songs, ‘Honour to the upright one‘. 
"THE JERUSALEM BIBLE" DOUBLEDAY  COMPANY, INC. GARDEN CITY, NEW 
YORK 
they 
The Jews who have been saved and the dwellers in the "islands"the distant 
countries 
now converted to Yahweh. 
give glory 
Text corr.: ‘in the lights, give glory to‘ Hebr. Therefore it means ‘ in EAST‘. 
The island they give glorylight is Japan. From ancient time Japan was said 
contry that give 
glorylight. Therefore In the Eastlight islands of sea from remotest earth is 
Japan 
The same basic doctrine began in Israel with Judaism and branched out into 
Christianity. The process of development here begins with the founding of the 
human race by Adam and Eve and continues on through the story of Cain and 
Abel story of Noah‘s ark the story of the Tower of Babel the story of the father 
of the Jewish race Abraham and his son Isaac the story of the twelve tribes the 
removal of Jacob and his eleventh son Joseph and his trib to Egypt and the 
movment of the rest of the twelve tribes ti Southeast Asia and the other 
nations of Asiaincluding Japan and culminates in the advent of the history of 
Christianity found in the story of the suffering of the descedants Jacob‘s tribe in 
Egypt. The two buranches of the twelve tribes of Abraham JOB"IOB of island" 
in Hebrew and Sons of ISAIAH  who settled in Japan created and passed on 
the Shinto relgion with the Great Goddess Amaterasu as its founder. 
God‘s message
 http://members.tripod.co.jp/kenzan/Jehovah.html 
In Recently The Heaven King Michael Message
 http://members.tripod.co.jp/kenzan/michael.html 
Truth of Nanking 
 http://www.jiyuu-shikan.org/nanjing/index.html  
Photos document brutality inShanghai 
 http://cnn.com/WORLD/9609/23/rare.photos/index.html  
The Scalar WeaponesTreachery of the Scientists 
 http://members.tripod.co.jp/kenzan/treachery.html  
My HPGod is living in Japan 
 http://members.tripod.co.jp/kenzan/index.html  
If Christianes think about God‘s exist everywhere, it will happen the worst thing. Though God exist, he is a only soul that died at the most ancient time. But God is knowing everything about the earth that took place the past. he is the most presbyter in the people that live in the universe. 
Therefore, God‘s message is related with all human life. 
And if communistes aggravate the situation, cosmos war will happen. 
All the earth people shall be died. 
Please read my HP deeply. 
 http://sites.netscape.net/sinobu10/treachery.html  
"And he called unto him the multitude with his disciples, and said unto them, If any man would come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross, and follow me. 
For whosoever would save his life shall lose it and whosoever shall lose his life for my sake and the gospel‘s shall save it. 
For what doth it profit a man, to gain the whole world, and forfeit his life? 
For what should a man give in exchange for his life? 
For whosoever shall be ashamed of me and of my words in this adulterous and sinful generation, the Son of man also shall be ashamed of him, when he cometh in the glory of his Father with the holy angels. " 
"The Gospel According to Saint Mark8-34,38" fron ASV BIBLE
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
For more information, please see The Canadian Army Home Page at:
 http://army.cipherlogic.on.ca 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

